
BBC News on HTTPS - jsingleton
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/internet/entries/b0807897-7c07-44eb-8d5f-3b2d081a3951
======
jsingleton
Previously:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/internet/entries/f6f50d1f-a879-49...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/internet/entries/f6f50d1f-a879-4999-bc6d-6634a71e2e60)
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12093986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12093986))

Only took 2 years! I suspect the imminent release of Chrome 68 was a factor.

------
martins_irbe
hopefully we will see blogs endpoint to be only https by end of 2020?

